# safe woods for rats?



## squarepants (Sep 10, 2017)

So, what are safe woods for rats, other than apple tree? I've been trying to find information on this, but almost everywhere the instructions are slightly different and I want to be certain. I believe you shouldn't use soft woods. But what about maple, rowan or birch? Are there anything I should avoid buying from pet stores (like certain rabbit toys made out of wood)?

I would of course wash and bake the sticks in the oven and make sure there are no sharp ends etc.

Thanks


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I know this isn't exactly the answer you are looking for, but I'll give you my opinion. I don't trust any pet store wood chews. I suspect they are treated to some extent no matter what kind of wood they are made from. Wood itself can't really hurt the rats, but anything it is treated with and the toxins they release when they are peed on is the problem.

There are only one sort of wood chews I use and those are the ones that clip either to the side of the cage or the top so they don't touch the ground. They get chewed on but not peed on. I don't know if they are treated or not, but none of my rats have gotten sick from chewing on those.

I tend to prefer things like nuts in shells and coconuts for the rats to chew on. It is safer and more mentally stimulating for them. Just my opinion and observations.


----------



## squarepants (Sep 10, 2017)

Yes, I have a similar type of fear of the pet store wood products. Nice to know I'm not alone lol. I'll have to see if anything is organic there, I guess that would be safe.

The plan was to collect some sticks from outside and treat them for lice, bacteria etc myself. And they would be used primarily for climbing opportunity for the rats (of course they could chew them too), if I just could set them up safely. 

The only problem is that there are few apple trees here where I live and all of them grow mainly in people's backyards, so I can't really get apple tree wood easily. So I'm thinking if those other type of woods I mentioned would be safe.

And thanks a lot for the chewing tip!


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Not sure about about rowan but I've heard maple and birch are on the toxic list. 

But I know there are different types of maple (hard vs soft maple) and I personally don't know much about that.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I try to stick with willow, apple, and cork when buying them as chews, but everything else I'm very wary of.

Also, if you know someone with an apple tree you can ask for the branch trimmings when it comes time for them to do that.


----------



## squarepants (Sep 10, 2017)

Yeah, I guess I'll figure out a way to get some apple tree branches. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-Tree-S.../112551613646? Organic apple tree sticks. I PMed you about it but I think the link I provided there was bad.


----------

